# Streaming Problem / Verzögerung  beim zuschauen



## Sharidan (1. Januar 2015)

*Streaming Problem / Verzögerung  beim zuschauen*

Grüß euch  

Erstmal Happy New Year zusammen,hoffe ihr seid alle gut rüber gekommen . 
Nun zu meinem Problemchen. 

Ich würde gerne ab und zu mal Streamen. Ob wer zuschaut oder nicht ist jetzt mal nebensächlich,das kommt dann schon mit der Zeit und den richtigen Games.
Nun habe ich mal testweise Minecraft gestreamt und mit einem Browser Fenster auf dem zweiten Monitor zugeschaut. Lauft auch alles ganz Flüssig wie es mir scheint. 
Jedoch habe ich ein sehr sehr Nerviges Problem: Die Verzögerung zwischen dem was ich INgame mache und dem was man im Stream sieht.

Das es ein kleinwenig dauert bis das Zeug zum Server kommt ist mir schon klar, aber es liegen gut 10 - 15 Sekunden zwischen dem was ich im Spiel mache und dem was man dann im Stream sieht und das ist einfach zu viel.
Vielleicht streamt ja hier der eine oder andere auch und könnte mir ein paar hilfreiche Tips geben.


Genutzt wird OBS in der Aktuellen Version. Plattform ist Twitch .

Leitung ist eine 20mbit Down und 5Mbit Upload Leitung die ja für 720p ausreichen sollte.

System Daten sofern wichtig dafür:

Intel I7 4770K
16GB Ram
GeForce 770 2GB Vram

Lg
Chris


----------



## Hawkins (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Streaming Problem / Verzögerung  beim zuschauen*

Die Verzögerung ist bei Twitch ganz normal. Vor ein paar Monaten war sie sogar noch viel höher mit 30 Sekunden oder mehr.

Du selbst kannst das nicht beeinflussen, es liegt an den Twitch Servern. Jeder Broadcaster hat dieses Delay. Wenn du "nur" 10 Sekunden Delay hast kannst du dich sogar glücklich schätzen


----------



## XGamer98 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Streaming Problem / Verzögerung  beim zuschauen*

Der Delay ist absolut normal und wird auch nicht viel geringer werden egal was du machst und 10-15 sekunden sind eigentlich noch ein guter Wert, ich glaube aber Twitchpartner haben noch eine option den Stream manuel zu verzögern bzw haben eine höhere Priotität und können auf Wunsch auch minimal stellen aber weniger als 3-5 Sekunden kommen auch die nicht.
MfG, Niklas


----------



## Sharidan (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Streaming Problem / Verzögerung  beim zuschauen*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
Stelle ich mir etwas schwer vor wenn man ein Game zoggt und die Zuschauer schreiben was im Chat weil ihnen was aufgefallen ist aber man selber ist vielleicht schon drauf gekommen oder weiter gelaufen. Aber gut ist dann eben so .


----------

